# no good



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I am new to turkey hunting and had some trouble hunting the other day. They were gobbling hot in the morning, there was 8 roosted together(not the same tree, but close) and right after they flew down they shut up. My question is what do I do in that situation? Oyeah there were hens with them too and one was very vocal while on the roost.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Every situation is different, but basically there's not much you can do. You can hope the hen comes your direction, but she seldom does. You can go looking for a lonely gobbler, or wait until later in the morning for the gobblers to leave the hens, if they even do.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

another thing you could do is watch where they go! set up opposite of them the next day and mock exactly what the hen does! I call in so many hens this way!just copy what she is doing and you should piss her off! just like magis said, the hens will leave to nest and it is usually in thick cover so the gobblers will then be searching for new hens! where in turn comes you! you hear a bird answering your call late in the morning you usually have a good chance! I had the same thing happen to me on tuesday!but it was only one gobbler but the hens took him completely away from me! closest i ever got was about 70 yards! what can you do! they wouldn't call it hunting if you got one every time! just learn from every experience! good and bad! good luck!


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks guys. I will try it and let you all know.


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

Once they fly down and he stops gobbling try to mimic the yelping of the aggressive hen. I use two calls, mouth and slate and alternate, purring, clucking the slate and yelping, cutting on the diaghram. When the hen yelps, you yelp right back at her, keep notching it up. The other call I use to make it sound like there is more than one hen. This has worked for me the last two years in Ky when I've found henned up gobblers. Killed the one last year and just didn't get the right chance on the one this year but he definitly came in with the hen.

The bird I killed on opening day here in Ohio shut up when he came off the roost. He was with a hen and followed her into a bean field right along the woods they were roosted in. I was setup where I could watch them. I had to wait while he bred the hen (that was something to see  ) When they were finished I began calling to him and he began gobbling/strutting and then came right in.


----------

